# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Рецепты кухни Кришны >  Приготовление пищи на отрытом огне (на костре)

## Лада108

Здравствуйте! Хотелось бы прочитать всё, что связано с этой темой, включая рецепты. Нужны все тонкости, например, поддержание нужного огня для нужного блюда, высота кастрюли над огнём и т.п. Вообще-то у нас не походные условия, так что всё необходимое для приготовления имеется. Несколько попыток приготовления пищи выглядели так:  разводился огонь(иногда в выкопанной ямке), потом по бокам ставились кирпичи, на них решётку, а на решётку казан-котелок. Есть ещё решётка-гриль и шампуры, которыми по не знанию пока не пользовались.  
Если кто-то может дать Интернет-ссылку на книгу "Казан, мангал, шашлык для вегетарианцев" или подобную, то тоже будет замечательно. Всего доброго вам!

----------


## Лада108

Эту книгу я в Интернете нашла, но что-то она не очень впечатлила. Там даны рецепты без описания тонкостей, совсем чуть-чуть о требованиях к мангалу и больше ничего. Кстати, в рецептах основной компонент это соевая имитация мяса,  но лично мне не нужны  имитации мяса, я уже далека от всего этого, а соя тяжеловата и правда по вкусу напоминает мясо. Нужны обыкновенные кашки-пловы-супы-овощи на решётке, но с учётом специфики костра. В общем-то о том, как быстро вскипятить банальную воду, правильно испечь картошку я бы тоже почитала, да и все прочие рекомендации тоже интересны.

----------

